# wearing down nails



## patches2593

do they have like scratch posts for bunnies? my rabbit hates being held and he's so bent out of shape after i hold him to clip his nails. can i use a cat scratching post? are there any homemade nail wearing down things i could make or something?


----------



## nobunnynoclue

I was wondering the same thing earlier this week. But I thought I never seen my rabbits scratching at thing likes cats do. 

I have scratch marks all over my hands and arms from the new bunny. His nails were like needles. So I ordered a dremel 7300 and sanded down their nails for the first time tonight. It was the easiest bit of grooming I've ever done on an animal. I have clipped birds nails and dog nails and it's always been a battle. I just wish I could figure out how to trance a dog or parrot too! I trances them easily (well the boy was a bit of a challenge) and they just laid there motionless while I trimmed their nails. Didn't even have to hold them down.


----------



## MagPie

Yeah they do have those scratching boards for cats that wear down the nails (which my cats don't use :rollseyes). Harvey jumps on it but he's not like a cat who will claw to sharpen their nails. Boy does he hate me trimming his. He needs them done.

I can trim cats' nails no problem. They hate it but I get it done.


----------



## ZRabbits

I practiced clipping my older bunnies nails. For the little ones, it was recommended to use an emory board because with younger rabbits the quick is very close to the tip.

Also I think someone suggested getting a dig box and putting a stone inside so when your bunny is digging it also wears down the nail. With how Luna loves to dig, I might just do that. But she's fine with me working with her paws. A little at a time, like I did with her brothers. 

Plus with working with them at a young age, it gets easier as they get older and they all understand what's going on. 

With anything bunny, lots of practice and patience goes a long way. Building that trust with your bunny so that you can handle them for just about anything is the best way to go, IMHO.

K


----------



## LakeCondo

Yes, a concrete patio stone where the rabbit digs can help wear down the front nails. The back nails aren't used in digging, so I haven't figured out what would wear them down. If they scratch you, fastening sandpaper all over your body might help wear down the nails. lol

What's this trance thing?


----------



## nobunnynoclue

LakeCondo wrote:


> Yes, a concrete patio stone where the rabbit digs can help wear down the front nails. The back nails aren't used in digging, so I haven't figured out what would wear them down. If they scratch you, fastening sandpaper all over your body might help wear down the nails. lol
> 
> What's this trance thing?



http://m.wikihow.com/Put-Your-Rabbit-in-a-Trance


There is some contraversy regarding trancing rabbits. But my personal opinion is I rather my pet be paralyzed for a short time than to struggle and fight and possibly hurting them while clipping nails.


----------



## LakeCondo

Maybe I'll try it, but I understand the controversy. This is the trance a rabbit goes into when it thinks it's about to be killed, isn't it.


----------



## nobunnynoclue

Uhuh. But I've seen video of rabbits who lay on their back by choice so I dunno how true all the hype really is.


----------



## MagPie

Yeah when I have Harvey on his back and start rubbing his neck and ears he seems pretty relaxed about it. And I know the difference between him tense and not. So who knows.


----------



## LakeCondo

Do rabbits put their heads lower than the rest of the body the way it says to do? That causes blood to rush to the head.


----------

